# Which is the best uncapped Broadband net conn. in Mumbai?



## trivisingh (Jan 15, 2005)

I am planning to change over to broadband from my dialup soon. Now that we know MTNL & BSNL aren't offering unlimited usage connection, I would like to know which is the best uncapped conn. in Mumbai. I am not too worried about the speed as long as the usage is unlimited. Some guys have suggested Reliance Platinum.  Any other broadband plans I should be looking at?

bye


----------



## magnet (Jan 17, 2005)

it depends on your area.....check sify rates.....and all....in my area only hathway provides net...so i m with them....earlier it was  rs  827 unlimited .....(download speed i use to get 10kbps)no restriction in downloading...and   surf thing................now the rate is 550rs.............also speed has  increased upto 20-25kbps(downloading a file i mean------->in our area we share a line on 1mbps connection)......earlier insatallation fees is ard 2500


----------

